# [conseil - achat + config] Apple TV



## Matsuto (29 Mars 2009)

Salut les tits gars! alors voila je suis entrain de craquer....je suis vraiment for interessé par la Apple tv... mais j'ai quelques questions pour vous...

d'apres ce que j'ai compris, il synchronise sur son dd tous le dossier itunes, plus les photos etc... mais voila j'ai plus de 40 gigas de musiques et 30 gigas de photos... ca ne tiendra pas sur les pauvres petit 40 gigas de disque dur... Pour palier a ce probleme, je me suis dit pas de probleme, il suffit de ne RIEN synchroniser et de tout acceder en streaming? est-ce possible? detectera-t-il ma playlist itunes sur mon macbook? idem pour les photos?

Une autre solution serait de brancher un DD sur le port usb.... mais das ce cas la, est-ce que la apple tv s'occuera elle meme de serarer tout sur les deux DD? (ce que je veux dire c'est, lorsque le DD interne est plein, et qu'il synchronise plus de musique, les mettera-t-il par lui meme sur le dd usb?

Encore une autre solution serait de mettre toute ma playlist itunes sur ma time capsule... deux question? est-t-il possible de dire a l'Apple tv de prendre les musique en streaming depuis la time capsule (comme ca le macbook ne dois pas rester alumer en permanence) et deuxieme question: Detectera-t-il la playlist itnues qui a ete sauvergardée va time machine ou dois-je la copier en plus? si il faut la copier manuellement, est-il possible avec automator de la mettre a jour automatiquement?

et finalement! 
cala vaut-il le coup d'investir la dedans!???? quels sont vos experience avec cette apple tv? 

elle se fait vieille... la WDC arrive en juin... pensez-vous quel va etre msie a jour en juin? j'hesite a la prendre maintenant ou a attendre juin...

Merci d'avance pour tout vos conseil!!!


----------



## ipascm (30 Mars 2009)

"il suffit de ne RIEN synchroniser et de tout acceder en streaming" 
-> c'est totalement possible mais il ne faut pas que ton mac contenant tes fichiers soit celui utilisé pour la synchro (seules les bibliothèques partagées sont accessibles en stream

"Une autre solution serait de brancher un DD sur le port usb" 
-> pas possible "officiellement, le port usb sert au service de maintenance...

"est-t-il possible de dire a l'Apple tv de prendre les musique en streaming depuis la time capsule" 
-> non j'ai les 2 appleTv et TC mais malheureusement ce n'est pas possible (en revanche tu peux stocker ton contenu sur ta capsule et indiquer à itunes de pointer sur ta TC... mais cela signifie que ton contenu sera tout de meme dupliqué sur ta capsule. [si tu souhaites avoir tes macs éteints lors de l'utilisation de ton appleTv]

"Detectera-t-il la playlist itnues qui a ete sauvergardée va time machine " 
-> ca dépendra si tu indique à itunes que ta bibliothèque est sur ta TC ca marchera, mais attention, la mise en veille de ta TC et des droits, implique assez souvent des déconnexions, un très bon tutoriel est disponible cependant pour faire ce que tu souhaites à l'adresse ci-dessous :
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/4009

"cala vaut-il le coup d'investir la dedans!???? quels sont vos experience avec cette apple tv? "
->oulah, c'est assez difficile de répondre objectivement, car j'en ai une... Pour te donner mon avis, cela fait 2ans que je l'ai (certainement parmi les premiers utilisateurs en france d'ailleurs) et clairement c'est comme tout produit apple : il y a de grosses limitations (formats, synchro, pas d'accès au disque dur via le réseau, itunes only, etc...). 

Si tu cherches un produit simple, pour pas te prendre la tete,  et esthetiquement réussi, c'est clair l'apple TV est un bon compromis. Ce qui est étonnant, c'est le peu de personnes qui ont essayé la machine, mais qui trouvent ca génial de faire aussi simplement (avec 5 boutons, synchro automatique, podcast video...) tout ce qu'elle sait très bien faire. (musique, photo, youtube)... dans son salon sans avoir des tonnes de cables de clvier de souris etc... En général, l'amateur (non geek) est convaincu en 5 min.

perso, mon apple TV a remplacé elegement ma chaine hifi, l'interface fait "pro", et me fait gagner beaucoup de place dans mon salon.

Mais, si c'est pour lire uniquement des divx, synchroniser 400go de musique et ne pas regarder des photos alors achetes un Divco ou un WD HD ca marchera certainement mieux, mais avec une IHM en dessous...

Voilou


----------



## Matsuto (30 Mars 2009)

merci pour les explications!

en fait, je cherche a centraliser toutes les films dans un emplacement qui soit accessible a tous le monde dans ma maison, et evidement, pouvoir acceder au film dans mon home cinema. je veux un system que je peux updater sans devoir tout debrancher, donc il doit etre sur le reseaux, en wifi et de norme N pour la rapiditée... 
Evidement je compte mettre les musique en partage aussi dessus. Elle seront en double sur mon macbook et sur l'apple tv ou equivalent. Par contre stoquer tous les films sur mon macbook est impossible, j'ai plus de 500 gigas.... donc elle servirait un peu de mini serveur...

J'ai vu des mods de appletv neuve avec disque dur extern vraiment bien faite qui atteigne 1 terra (pour 300 mais evidement sans garantie vu qu'elle est ouverte, qu'un trou est fait dans la coque pour passer le connecteur esata, etc... ce serait parfait pour mes besoins, et comme cela je ne devrais pas avoir mon macbook allumer pour acceder au contenu musical/photo/video.
Concernant les limitation de l'apple tv, je suis tombe rsur un programe: "atv flash" qui permet de la rendre compatible avec les 3/4 des formats.. cela resoudrait tous mes problemes!

le seul point qui me retient de l'acheter directement concerne la compatibilité avec le 1080... c'est en realite un 720p en upscaling... et sur un projecteur avec un image de 2m, la difference de qualitée se verra fortement ( entre du vrai 1080p et 720p)
c'est pour cela que j'hesite a attendre juin et ils sortiront peut etre une nouvelle compatible en 1080p...
On m'a deja conseiller de passer sur un mac mini mais je ne veux pas mettre 600... et ej ne veux pas d'une machine complete. je ne veux ni clavier, ni souris. je priviligie la simplicité, elle doit se fondre dans le home cinéma. mon budget limite serait 250 a 300 max et oui je priviligie qqch de 100% compatible mac qui se met a jours tous seul comme un grand ( pour les musiques en tout cas.... les films je peux les transferer manuellement, c'est pas comme si j'en avait 30 nouveaux par jours...)

donc a part l'apple TV, je ne vois rien d'autre pour le moment?

je vais lire le tutoriel avec attention! merci d'avance pour ta super reponse!


----------



## ipascm (30 Mars 2009)

humm,

à première vue, je ne suis pas sur que l'apple TV meme patchée corresponde à ta demande... 

patcher l'apple TV, c'est une opération à refaire pour chaque mise à jour de celle ci. de plus utiliser l'USB, ce n'est pas des plus pratique non plus après pour la gestion de contenu (car il faut utiliser des addons specifiques)

En revanche tu peux effectivement augmenter la taille de ton DD. Ca peut être un premièr début de solution.

Je suis un peu comme toi, en fait pour les films, je n'utilise plus l'apple TV mais une PS3, qui lit très bien les différents formats sur un disque réseau UPNP et en full HD pas 720p, cela dit il faut donc que tu sois en possession de fichier dans ce format...

en gros je me suis résolu à cette solution (en attendant une vrai mise à jour de l'apple TV)
- 1 PS3 pour jeux + films
- 1 apple TV pour la musique photo podcast


----------



## Matsuto (30 Mars 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> humm,
> 
> à première vue, je ne suis pas sur que l'apple TV meme patchée corresponde à ta demande...
> 
> ...



En fait ces version a 1 terra, ils enleve le DD internet et font sortir un cable esata et branche le disque en externe... donc le port USB n'est pas utilisé. mais je suis d'accord que cela ne correspond pas directement a mes besoins ( surtout pour la video qui n'est pas en full HD...
Concernant la PS3, je vais envisager plus serieusement cette piste! merci pour tes bon conseils!

en fait ta configuration me semble pas mal du tout! mais je suis sur qu'il doit exister un truc tout en un "a la maniere de penser d'apple" ou au moins qui permet du streaming compatible itunes... car reproduire la meme configuration que toi est quand meme assez cher... ps3+appletv, je ne sais pas me le permettre en tant qu'etudiant!


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2009)

"à la manière de penser d'apple"... pas grand chose, à part peut être des divco et le Western digital HD, qui franchement pour le prix est vraiment pas mal.

Ensuite pour avoir un serveur itunes, tu peux prendre un synology (intégrant un process de serveur itunes) mais celui ci est incompatible avec l'apple TV... ce qui est très rageant...

mais bon si tu trouves fais nous signe


----------



## Matsuto (31 Mars 2009)

voila je continue mes recherche et je viens de trouver quelque chose qui peut etre interessant....

PS3 avec l'application medialink, ca offre une integration parfait de la suite ilife et itunes dans la PS3 et le tout en streaming!  ça semble pas mal! le probleme est maintenant que la PS3 est a la norme G du wifi et pas N, donc pour les films en full hd c'est apparament limite...

je me rapproche de plus en plus d'une bonne solution!

je suis d'accord que le WD est meme vraiment super pour le prix! mais le fait qu'il ne se connecte pas en reseau est pour moi un grand desavantage! vu ma pareisse, je n'ai pas envie de me ballader avec un disque dur externe en permanence  lol


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2009)

humm,

connais tu vuze???... il y en a quelques autres, tu peux faire un tour du coté de macPS3, c'est assez bien fait et contient pas mal d'infos sur le sujet.

En revanche tu semble oublier l'apple TV... c'est bien dommage...


----------



## Matsuto (31 Mars 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> humm,
> 
> connais tu vuze???... il y en a quelques autres, tu peux faire un tour du coté de macPS3, c'est assez bien fait et contient pas mal d'infos sur le sujet.
> 
> En revanche tu semble oublier l'apple TV... c'est bien dommage...



non je ne connais pas vuze, je vais regarder ce que c'est maintenant 

non je n'oublie pas totalement l'apple tv... mais pour la vidéo, tant qu'elle sera limitée a 720p (diff de qualité flagrante sur un ecran de 2m), je ne franchirais malheureusement pas le cap... ou en tout cas tant que je vis chez mes parents (encore 1 ans max ) car comme mon pere fait une update du home cinema, il payera pour la ps3 ( que je fais passer pour un lecteur blueray) mais pas pour l'apple tv ^^)
Concernant la streaming de la musique, je dois trouver de bon arguments pour convaincre mon pere! car il est entrain de se mettre au mp3... et utilise son pda qui a 5 ans pour mettre 25 musiques sur la chain hifi du salon... jvais essayer de le convaincre en lui disant qu'avec appletv+ airport express il peut gerer tout sans fil (meme si en realité il n'a besoin que du airport express ^^)


----------



## ipascm (1 Avril 2009)

"Concernant la streaming de la musique, je dois trouver de bon arguments pour convaincre mon pere! car il est entrain de se mettre au mp3"

quelques arguments :

1 pas de cable d'alim...
2 pas de fils 
3 l'affichage des tags et des jaquettes en plein ecran
4 Genius : meme si je n'étais pas du tout emballé, cette fonction sous l'appleTv a pris pour moi tout son sens
5 une taille minuscule
6 les podcasts audio et vidéo
7 une taille minuscule


----------



## Matsuto (4 Avril 2009)

voila j'ai opter pour une solution intermediare pour le moment...
j'ai acheter un airport express a un pot d'occaz, le nouveau en n... et je l'utilise pour le streaming de mes musique dans le salon (pratique lors de soirée estudiantines... mon macbook ne risque plus rien... juste le itouch qui sert de telecommande ^^)
Concernant les films, je deplacerais mon macbook dans le home cinéma lorsque je veux voir un film en HD, les cables et connection sont pret, il faut juste amener le macbook ( donc ca revient au meme qu'avoir le wd hd, sauf qu'il n'y a plus aucun probleme de compatibilité.)
Je passerais sur l'appleTv lorsqu'elle serait Full HD. La PS3, a comme seul avantage de lire les blueray... mais bon cela fait bien longtemps que l'origine de mes film ne vient plus d'un compact disc/dvd/BR mais plustot de mon disque dur... donc cet avantage n'est que moindre!
J'ai opté pour cette solution intermediaire car c'est aussi la moins onnéreuse, la moins pratique concernant la vidéo, mais néanmoins la moins couteuse  et mon usage principal est la musique ( en heure par semaine...). Donc je pense avoir fait le bon choix lol! fin le principale est que ca me convienne! et pour le moment je suis ravis! on verra d'ici juin... 
encore merci pour tes conseils!


----------



## Matsuto (9 Avril 2009)

question? le site macps3 n'éxiste plus?


----------



## idjul (23 Mai 2009)

Mac ps3 n'existe plus ...


----------

